# hypnobabies or birthing from within?



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

I have also posted a question about this in "I'm pregnant."

I am 24 weeks ("due" August 8th") and this will be my first child. My husband and I have two options for childbirth classes right now-hynobabies and birthing from within. I had thought maybe we could take both, but the hypnobabies class outline says that you are not to take any other birthing class. Any btdt comments advice?
One "complication" is that I have pubic symphysis dysfunction which may limit my possible range of birthing positions, may mean a greater possibility of breech, and may mean more discomfort.
Thanks!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I defiantely recommend Hyponobabies. I think you get everthing you need there and avoiding an epidural is especially important with PSD to avoid permanent damage from over extension that can happen when you're numb. I also highly recommend chiro care for PSD if you aren't already. It completely cured mine! Best of luck and I say go for Hyponobabies!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Do you identify more with a "pain with a purpose" philosophy (birth pain has value in and of itself) or a "birth can be comfortable" philosophy (birth pain ideally would be reduced or eliminated)?

If you're more of a "birth pain is normal and good" kinda gal, then Birthing from Within would likely be a very good fit for you. If you'd rather experience unmedicated birth as comfortably as possible, then Hypnobabies would be more likely to help you achieve that.

I knew which approach was right for me when I read _Birthing from Within_. Some of the book was great (the birth art and journaling stuff). Other parts upset me. I didn't like being told that I _would_ feel pain and that I should just accept it and be a birth warrior to get through it. It was exactly the wrong approach for me. So when I heard about hypnosis and learned more about that, I knew it was exactly what I _did_ need.









I prefer easy, comfortable birth without using drugs, so I love Hypnobabies.







What I think is great about Hypnobabies over other hypnosis methods is the tools to instantly enter hypnosis _and_ use hypnosis while moving around. I used what some methods may term "pain-coping techniques" (massage, water, vocalizing, moving, etc.) to enhance my comfort, _not_ due to any pain stimulus. I felt liberated to listen to my body's instincts (I find pain to be very disorienting) and I felt calm and in control as well as comfortable. It was fantastic!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

another vote for hypnobabies! I used it with dd and it worked awesome


----------



## momofthefuture (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, having just entered my thirty fifth week I am doing my hypnobabies homework (play) every day, and we'll see!!! What frustrated me is that hypnobirthing classes weren't available in my area so we went with hypnobabies (they are different).I found the hypnobirthing cd to be so much more relaxing. The eyes open part of hypnobabies is kind of a distraction I think. Also they try too hard to be a traditional child birth class and I felt like I was paying a lot of money for info I had read in books before the end of my first trimester. On the up side the birth rehearsal was amazing. If I had to do over again Iwould have ordered a program over the web and gone to my midwives birthing class.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veritaserum* 
If you're more of a "birth pain is normal and good" kinda gal, then Birthing from Within would likely be a very good fit for you. If you'd rather experience unmedicated birth as comfortably as possible, then Hypnobabies would be more likely to help you achieve that.

I agree.
I'm in the process of becoming a BFW mentor. I








their philosophy. Have you checked out the website and book? You'll probably tell very quickly if it resonates with you.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I have no experience with either class but I would say that no matter what, you should read "Birthing From Within." Maybe read it and then decide about taking a class. I wish there were classes near me but there aren't.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

For my last pregnancy I read both - -and used both. For this pregnancy I am doing the same. I think Birthing From Within is really good about facing fears and dealing with them -- it helps you think out each step of how to address them, what is the worst thing that could happen -- etc. Hypnobabies has you just erase the fear, which wasn't sufficient for me. I also thing that BFW is very useful during transition. However, for me BFW -- I can't do the Non Focused Awareness as a pain coping mechanism for hours, I find the techniques in Hypnobabies much more effective -- so I think both are important.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *berkeleyp* 
Ibut I would say that no matter what, you should read "Birthing From Within." .


I agree.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

For those doing hypnobabies, when do you start? My friend gave me her books and cds, but I'm not sure when to start listening to them.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qestia* 
For those doing hypnobabies, when do you start? My friend gave me her books and cds, but I'm not sure when to start listening to them.


Anywhere between 24 -30 weeks. You can start later if necessary.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Another Hypnobabies vote! You can do both, but hypnobabies wants you to block out negativity, and some other birth classes focus a lot on pain, pain, pain.

Agreed that you can start whenever you want. If you start earlier, you have more time to practice, which is always nice. Plus I LOVED the affirmations CD.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Here's a chart on when to start Hypnobabies:

http://www.birthnaturally.org/Hypnob...classchart.htm

If you really want a comfortable (possibly pain-free) birth, then it's unwise to try to combine other methods with Hypnobabies because there is absolutely no way you're going to experience a comfortable birth if you're expecting pain (like what's emphasized with _Birthing from Within_). If reducing/eliminating pain isn't a high priority for you, then I would say it's fine to combine the two. If you really want your best shot at a pain-free birth, though, it's best to stick with Hypnobabies.









With Hypnobabies you can be mobile, vocal, etc., so it's not like hypnosis is the only tool available. It's just that _mentally_, in order to be comfortable _physically_, you need to be in a place where you believe that's really possible for you. If you keep in the back of your mind "but I have this pain-coping stuff for when things get too rough or my hypnosis doesn't work anymore", well, you're probably going to need those pain-coping techniques because you believe that at some point you will have pain and need them....

So, again, figure out _what you want_ and then take steps to help make that type of birth a reality.







For me, that's a Hypnobabies approach. For others, it's Birthing from Within.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

That is definitely what HB says, but I don't think this is always the case. I for one went into two of my births expecting them to be painfree and they were not. I know quite a few other women who did the same -- using the HB program. We didn't fail, we didn't have a lack of belief -- but it isn't always mind over matter.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3cuties* 
That is definitely what HB says, but I don't think this is always the case. I for one went into two of my births expecting them to be painfree and they were not. I know quite a few other women who did the same -- using the HB program. We didn't fail, we didn't have a lack of belief -- but it isn't always mind over matter.

I'm not saying that women who experience discomfort or pain when using Hypnobabies failed. What I'm saying is that if you go into it thinking that you'll need those other "pain-coping" techniques you're more likely to experience pain so you can use them. The reason why Hypnobabies cautions against combining methods is because they've seen this happen (pain) much more frequently with moms who combine than with moms who don't. That's all.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veritaserum* 
Do you identify more with a "pain with a purpose" philosophy (birth pain has value in and of itself) or a "birth can be comfortable" philosophy (birth pain ideally would be reduced or eliminated)?

If you're more of a "birth pain is normal and good" kinda gal, then Birthing from Within would likely be a very good fit for you. If you'd rather experience unmedicated birth as comfortably as possible, then Hypnobabies would be more likely to help you achieve that.

Wow! Thanks for that. That was a really concise and helpful comparison!

I was considering Hypnobabies, but I've always been way too...literal? analytical? I don't know the word for it...but I have a hard time leaving my head, and my inner voice talks back to me when I try mantras and other hypnosis techniques. So I felt really comfortable with _Birthing from Within_. I felt pain, and I felt like I had tools to deal with that reality.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
Wow! Thanks for that. That was a really concise and helpful comparison!

I was considering Hypnobabies, but I've always been way too...literal? analytical? I don't know the word for it...but I have a hard time leaving my head, and my inner voice talks back to me when I try mantras and other hypnosis techniques. So I felt really comfortable with _Birthing from Within_. I felt pain, and I felt like I had tools to deal with that reality.

You were really wise to direct yourself to the right class. I am also too "insert whatever word here" but I just thought Hypnobabies would be ideal for my first homebirth with #3. Unfortunately, it did not work *at all* for me and I felt SO cheated. I'm so glad it works for many, but it doesn't work for some of us unfortunately.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

I read both books, took the BFW class and LOVED it. I highly recommend it and it's funny, I don't remember lots of focus on pain, but I do remember exploring my expectations about labor and birth and also learning how I best cope with pain. What was key about the class was that my DH and I had very intimate conversations about the birth process and what we wanted/expected/feared that really brought us much closer together - conversations we never would have had. Also, he copes with pain differently and therefore prefers to be "comforted" differently so we learned what I do and what works for me, so he could be more effective at helping me (since I was the one giving birth!).

Congrats on your coming babe!


----------



## megadoula (Jul 3, 2007)

I was at a Hypnobabies birth 2 days ago. I have done multiple BFW births. This recent birth was a first time mom who needed help to avoid complications and get herself into active labor. HB did not help her with this. She felt unprepared. But that was my job. When she hit transition she was able to calm herself and relax through her labor without any outward signs she was in labor. The monitor had to tell us when she was having a contraction because we could not tell. It was amazing. For a first time mom I would really recommend something with HB but I would recommend that in the end.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megadoula* 
I was at a Hypnobabies birth 2 days ago. I have done multiple BFW births. This recent birth was a first time mom who needed help to avoid complications and get herself into active labor. HB did not help her with this. She felt unprepared.

That's pretty unusual for Hypnobabies moms, in my experience. It's very common with HypnoBirthing moms, though (I used to teach HypnoBirthing).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megadoula* 
But that was my job. When she hit transition she was able to calm herself and relax through her labor without any outward signs she was in labor. The monitor had to tell us when she was having a contraction because we could not tell. It was amazing. For a first time mom I would really recommend something with HB but I would recommend that in the end.

I teach Hypnobabies and most of my students are first-time moms. I'm glad you were able to help her, but I disagree that first-time moms using Hypnobabies would typically benefit from "something else" too.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

Aimee,

I used Hypnobabies for my second pregnancy, when I was suffering from PSD, too. It not only helped me have a far more comfortable pregnancy, it led me to have a totally comfortable, gentle and downright fun birth!

I'm not the BFW type. I read the book and got nothing out of it. I can see how it would be useful for people who have something to "work through", but even as a sexual abuse survivor, I didn't see any need for it. I don't see the point to unnecessary pain, so an approach like Hypnobabies that allowed me to experience birth very comfortably fit my needs perfectly. I also find that I use the techniques nearly every day, both for myself and for my family. It helps us sleep, helps deal with the inevitable scraped knees, dental visits, etc.

One of my friends took Hypnobabies classes after having a BFW birth that she and her husband found to be very unpleasant. Her husband's explanation of why they enjoyed their Hypnobabies preparation and birth so much more is paraphrased as follows: If you are learning to downhill ski and you really, really don't want to hit a tree, you are taught to focus on the path you want to follow, and your skis will follow. If you start looking at the trees - BAM - you're gonna hit one! Birth was the same way for us. All that focus on pain just cemented the fact that she was going to be in excruciating pain! With Hypnobabies, we focused on the path we wanted, instead of looking at the trees. And she was totally comfortable!

It really does just depend on what your personal needs are for your birth, and which approach fits those needs best.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megadoula* 
I was at a Hypnobabies birth 2 days ago. I have done multiple BFW births. This recent birth was a first time mom who needed help to avoid complications and get herself into active labor. HB did not help her with this. She felt unprepared.

Megadoula, could you please explain this a bit more? I honestly have no idea what you mean. Why did she need to "get herself into active labor"? Was she experiencing problems, or trying to avoid an induction or something?

If she was experiencing a stalled birthing or something along those lines, then yes, Hypnobabies does address that in detail both in the workbook and the Birth Partner Guide. But without knowing what you mean, it's hard to address.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I think BFW has some great tools but I'd recommend Hypnobabies over it. Personally (having loosely done Hypnobabies home study course with my last pregnancy but being familiar/understanding of what it offers AND having read BFW) I think there's nothing wrong with reading the BFW book to get some ideas on how to work through/release any fears or hangups you might have. But I suppose hypnosis could do the same. I didn't personally enter into the program in the whole-hearted sense that I believed it would take away the pain. I'm actually okay with the pain but I'd prefer it not to be perceived by me as awful and feel that faith and coping go hand in hand. I think the relaxation techniques learned in Hypnobabies makes the program worth it.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2+twins* 
But I suppose hypnosis could do the same. I didn't personally enter into the program in the whole-hearted sense that I believed it would take away the pain. I'm actually okay with the pain but I'd prefer it not to be perceived by me as awful and feel that faith and coping go hand in hand. I think the relaxation techniques learned in Hypnobabies makes the program worth it.

I agree about the relaxation. I'm only two weeks into Hypnobabies right now, and it's worth it for that alone, even *before* getting to the birth. For the first time in my life, I don't have permanent knots in my shoulders


----------



## cranberriesfor5 (Nov 28, 2007)

Definately Hypnobabies. The reason you should not take another class is b/c it can conflict with the info you receive in HB class. Plus it is a FULL CBE class, so there is no need to take another class.


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm...I probably don't count since I'm working on my BFW Mentor certification, but I feel the need to defend BFW a bit here, and clarify a few things.









BFW does NOT focus on pain. It does not tell you that no matter what, you're going to experience crazy excruciating pain. It simply gives you pain-coping techniques that you can practice to help you get through labor _if you feel pain_. And pain-coping techniques are only ONE aspect of the Birthing From Within approach...there is just so much more! From dealing with birth and parenting fears, to embracing the sanctity of birth, to encouraging fathers/co-parents/birth partners to be more present during birth...

I was actually considering certifying with Hypnobabies at one point, but I'm not sure I think it's fair to say that there will be no pain in birth as long as you do not believe there is any pain. This has the potential of causing some women, if they experience pain during labor, to feel like they didn't do their hypnobabies right. I do 100% believe in painless birth, but I also know that for the majority of women, labor hurts. It is not bad, awful, traumatizing pain...but it is pain, and learning to cope with it and get through it is not a bad thing.

But I still think both Hypnobabies and BFW are absolutely AWESOME programs, and while some women will completely resonate with one, other women may want the other. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
BFW does NOT focus on pain. It does not tell you that no matter what, you're going to experience crazy excruciating pain. It simply gives you pain-coping techniques that you can practice to help you get through labor _if you feel pain_. And pain-coping techniques are only ONE aspect of the Birthing From Within approach...there is just so much more! From dealing with birth and parenting fears, to embracing the sanctity of birth, to encouraging fathers/co-parents/birth partners to be more present during birth...

My reaction to Birthing from Within comes from reading the book, since I haven't taken the classes. The book, for me, really does come across as "you *will* experience pain, so get used to the idea and figure out how you're going to cope". Talking with mentors I realize that the actual classes are much broader in scope. I didn't at all get from the book that pain wasn't necessarily a given with birth. It was presented, in my perception, to be a pretty big given. That's my perspective from reading just the book.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
I was actually considering certifying with Hypnobabies at one point, but I'm not sure I think it's fair to say that there will be no pain in birth as long as you do not believe there is any pain. This has the potential of causing some women, if they experience pain during labor, to feel like they didn't do their hypnobabies right. I do 100% believe in painless birth, but I also know that for the majority of women, labor hurts. It is not bad, awful, traumatizing pain...but it is pain, and learning to cope with it and get through it is not a bad thing.

As a Hypnobabies instructor I don't feel like I'm telling women "hey, simply believe that it won't hurt and then it won't". To me, Hypnobabies gives the message "birth _can_ be comfortable, joyful, and easy and you have the power within your body (natural endorphins) to help make this a reality." Hypnobabies teaches the tools that you can use to release those endorphins on cue.









Most Hypnobabies moms do experience comfortable birth, but even the moms who have some discomfort or even pain typically describe those sensations as manageable and say that their Hypnobabies tools were very helpful to them. I had some discomfort with my last birth, which was long (stayed at 8cm for 5 hours). I was fine/comfortable, even sleeping for all but the last hour of 24. I'm pretty satisfied with that.







I don't think I could have lasted through that _long_ a transition without my hypnosis tools. Well, I probably _could_ have, but I'm sure I wouldn't have wanted to!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 
But I still think both Hypnobabies and BFW are absolutely AWESOME programs, and while some women will completely resonate with one, other women may want the other. Different strokes for different folks!









Yes, I totally agree, which is what I was saying in my first post on this thread.







Really, women just need to pick the one that they identify with most.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veritaserum* 
As a Hypnobabies instructor I don't feel like I'm telling women "hey, simply believe that it won't hurt and then it won't". To me, Hypnobabies gives the message "birth _can_ be comfortable, joyful, and easy and you have the power within your body (natural endorphins) to help make this a reality."

I'm doing the home study course right now, and I have a bit of a problem with the Painless Childbirth track. Because it does say almost exactly that the only reason women feel pain in childbirth is that they've been conditioned to. And that if you hear anyone talking about the pain they had in childbirth, you'll be sad for them.

I totally agree with what YOU'RE saying, I just feel like I'm going to have to get some editing software and hack up that track so that it doesn't keep knocking me out of hypnosis with my consious mind saying "That's







:!"


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
I totally agree with what YOU'RE saying, I just feel like I'm going to have to get some editing software and hack up that track so that it doesn't keep knocking me out of hypnosis with my consious mind saying "That's







:!"

My Hypnobabies instructor told us MANY times that you can be there snickering to yourself about how hokey/corny/lame some of the stuff is and it will still work. And she was right!







So go ahead, recognize it's annoying you, and then move on to the next bit. Or reinterpret it so that you hear what she means instead of what she's saying... if she says you'll feel sorry for women who had pain in childbirth, what she's really saying is that you'll recognize that as THEIR birth and THEIR experience which has zero bearing on YOUR birth and YOUR experience. Or, you know, whatever works for you.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heather8* 
My Hypnobabies instructor told us MANY times that you can be there snickering to yourself about how hokey/corny/lame some of the stuff is and it will still work. And she was right!







So go ahead, recognize it's annoying you, and then move on to the next bit. Or reinterpret it so that you hear what she means instead of what she's saying... if she says you'll feel sorry for women who had pain in childbirth, what she's really saying is that you'll recognize that as THEIR birth and THEIR experience which has zero bearing on YOUR birth and YOUR experience. Or, you know, whatever works for you.









That's my experience as well.







I guess I do feel "sorry" in the sense that so many people think giving birth must necessarily include suffering, which I think is sad. I don't feel sorry for women who felt empowered by their painful births, as much as I'd never want to have that experience. I do feel sorry for women whose birth experiences are negative for them.

WRT to the Painless Childbirth track, realize that the more relaxed you are, the more comfortable you will be. That goes for any woman, really, and pretty much any childbirth method will teach some relaxation skills.... I always fall asleep so I'm not consciously aware of exactly what that track has on it, lol. It works, though, and that's enough for me.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *feminine_earth* 

BFW does NOT focus on pain. It does not tell you that no matter what, you're going to experience crazy excruciating pain. It simply gives you pain-coping techniques that you can practice to help you get through labor _if you feel pain_. And pain-coping techniques are only ONE aspect of the Birthing From Within approach...there is just so much more!

That's good to hear, because it is definitely not what I took away from reading the book, or what the people I know who took the class learned. I'm glad to hear that there is more to it than that!

I do agree that it is great that there are different options available to people, so they can choose the one that best suits their needs!


----------

